# Tell me what you think



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here are a few picture that came out good while doing some test with my new camera


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I think you should take my pictures for me.
Stunning and you probably have not even figured out all the settings yet right?

Nice pics.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

goalcreas said:


> Stunning and you probably have not even figured out all the settings yet right?


These picture are actuly one that i am learning and experiment with my new slr. And yes i have a LOT left to learn  ant that make it even more fun.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Great pics! What is that first fish? It looks really cool - love the fins. It only took me a minute to figure out the top was a reflection and the fish itself looks like it is upside down.  That reflection is clearer than most of my fish pics.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

This fish was given to me by the lfs Because it din't eat there. Lucky me it ate like a pig on the fisrt day in my tank


Scientifc Name: Pantodon buchholzi 
Common name: African Butterfly Fish


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you! That is a cool fish (I've been googling it).


----------



## ebichu (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice pictures !!
Just a tip from me, try to use low ISO setting to achieve sharper pictures.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks fot the tip. Maby someone could anser to a question i have 

By using a higher iso you can take picture with a smaller aperture to give me more depth Right now i am using 1600 Witch give a lot of noise in the picture like you can see.

When i take my pictutre i usuly have only my aquarium light on Would it Help to lower my iso (while still use a quick shuter speed so the fish wont be blur) tu put more light around the aquarium so the hole apartment will be brighter and give more light to the lence.


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

I am not an expert at all, but I think if you have more ambient light you are going to have harder time to get sharp image. The moving object will get a "shadow" (Sometimes I take photos of waterdrops - that's how I learn the camera settings ) and I got advise to lower the ambient light so the drops won't blur... But as I said I am just a very beginner hobby photographer. You can try to open the aperture. The DOF won't be so big but you don't need too big for fish if they are swimming parellal the glass (sorry for my English)


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

all i know is i couldnt take a picture like that to save my life


----------

